# Handling Cases of Pasty Butt



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Handling Cases of Pasty Butt



> When chicks are raised by a mother hen, the hen does a lot of the dirty work necessary to raise her babies. Part of the care a mother hen provides is tending to the cloacal vent to keep it clear. As a result of mom\'s loving care, issues such as pasty butt are less likely to occur. When you are raising chicks in the absence of their mother, being responsible for such care then falls on you. Spending your time looking at chick butts for signs of clogged vents will soon become a normal part of...


Read more about this article here...


----------

